# Best Banks (savings and transaction) for SMSF



## Pager (24 October 2014)

Looking at alternatives to esuperfund and so interested if anyone can share which banks they use for savings and transaction accounts or which banks offer a suit of products for SMSF with linked brokers, term deposits, online savings account etc.

Currently with esuperfund it’s a compulsory ANZ V2 account which to be fair is pretty competitive, 2.5% interest rate and no fees, but no cheque book access either, not that’s an issue these days.

Westpac seem to offer the best product of the big banks with there DIY super solutions Product, you get 2 linked accounts and most all transactions unless assisted in branch or phone are free, a working account which pay 2.5% but only over $10K and a working saver that pays 2.7% and transfers between the accounts are free, its linked with Westpac broking with minimum commission of $19-95 or 0.11%, which is a little better than esuperfunds linked ebroking were its $19-95 for trades up to $10K, $29-95 up to $30K then 0.12%.

What else is out there?


----------



## XYSuper (26 October 2014)

Pager said:


> Looking at alternatives to esuperfund and so interested if anyone can share which banks they use for savings and transaction accounts or which banks offer a suit of products for SMSF with linked brokers, term deposits, online savings account etc.
> 
> Currently with esuperfund it’s a compulsory ANZ V2 account which to be fair is pretty competitive, 2.5% interest rate and no fees, but no cheque book access either, not that’s an issue these days.
> 
> ...




I like Macquarie CMA. No fees, 2.5% interest, free super stream solution and free bank audit certificates (in case an auditor ever wants one, other banks change $30-50 for this).

UBank is great of high interest transaction accounts and TD's.

Obviously Commsec for the trades.

All of the above also links into 'Class Super' administrators so you can have online daily access to your accounts and portfolio.


----------

